# Souris Valley Ducks Unlimited Fall Banquet Sept 15



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Souris Valley Ducks Unlimited Fall Banquet
Thursday September 15th
Grand Hotel Minot

$35 Single
$50 Couple
$20 Greenwing, includes duck call and chance at Greenwing gun

Dinner will be Prime Rib, Lemon Pepper Cod and BBQ Ribs
Hors De'vors when the doors open

Doors Open at 5:30, Dinner at 7:00

DU Glass and bottomless beer for $10

http://www.ducks.org/north-dakota/event ... ley-dinner

Door Prize 140 QT ORCA Cooler


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Get your tickets before next Wed to reserve your seat!


----------

